# 457 Employer Sponsored Visa, how does it work?



## AnxiousMum (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi All,

Does anyone know how the 457 employer sponsored visa works, we have been told this is the route we will need to take in order to get to Australia as husband has no formal qualifications. But I am confused as to how it all works. When you go with an agent, what exactly will they do to help us. I beleive we have to try to find an employer to sponsor us, so how can agents help in this kind of visa?


----------



## Robogirl (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi there

I don't know much about the 457, but I think you need to have a job down there before an agent can do much.

Kind regards Mette


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

Here's what the 457 visa entails: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/skilled-workers/sbs/index.htm

As Mette says, I think you will need a job offer before an agent will be able to help you.

Dolly


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi There
I came on a 457 long term, you will need a sponsor over in Oz, have you taken the points test on the immi site you might qualifiy for a normal visas.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

My partner and I came over here on a 457 visa and I have to say that, from our end, it was EXTREMELY easy. But the problem is getting the job offer. There aren't many companies who are willing to sponsor a foreigner for a 457 visa because in most cases there are people who are already in Australia who can do the job.

My partner is an academic so his situation is a little bit different, but without formal qualifications, it'll be tough to find a company willing to go through the time and expense of sponsorship. IF you can pull this off, though, it's definitely the easiest way to get here. You just fill out of a couple of forms that the immigration attorney sends you and that's about it. 

Most people seem to come over on their own and many people are very successful at it. They can advise on that route


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

*457*

I would agree Tiffani we also had an easy time getting out here as there are not many who have my type of qualifications, I was lucky to get offerd a company tranfer. There are way to get here through the immi.gov site, just make sure your qualifications match for out here, you can write to doc's in the area you want to settle( DOCS is a dept that checks your quals are in-line with australias) they come under the council for that area.


----------



## AnxiousMum (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, problem is my husband although has been working for the same bank for 20 years, he moved departments 3 years ago into I.T. but has no formal qualifications. An agent told us today that to get out on the independant visa he needs to have 6 years or a diploma in I.T.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

AnxiousMum said:


> Thanks for all your replies, problem is my husband although has been working for the same bank for 20 years, he moved departments 3 years ago into I.T. but has no formal qualifications. An agent told us today that to get out on the independant visa he needs to have 6 years or a diploma in I.T.


Hi there,

I don't know what else I can say. We are living proof that you DO NOT need a formal qualification to apply for a skilled independent visa. My husband has been in IT for 25 years now (with no formal qualifications) and although we came out on the old 139 Designated Area Sponsored visa, we still had to pass a skills test. This is what the skills test is for. If you don't have a formal qualification, the test is to show what you've learned and how much you know about your designated job. Have you contacted George Lombard or Alan Collett?

The only stumbling block I can think of is that his IT job isn't on the SOL.

Australian Computer Society - Skills Assessment

Dolly


----------



## AnxiousMum (Apr 20, 2008)

Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I don't know what else I can say. We are living proof that you DO NOT need a formal qualification to apply for a skilled independent visa. My husband has been in IT for 25 years now (with no formal qualifications) and although we came out on the old 139 Designated Area Sponsored visa, we still had to pass a skills test. This is what the skills test is for. If you don't have a formal qualification, the test is to show what you've learned and how much you know about your designated job. Have you contacted George Lombard or Alan Collett?
> 
> ...


Hi, yes we have spoken to Alan, I think the main issue is he has only been in I.T. for 3 years. They want him to have at least 6 years experience in that field.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

AnxiousMum said:


> Hi, yes we have spoken to Alan, I think the main issue is he has only been in I.T. for 3 years. They want him to have at least 6 years experience in that field.


Ah, I see. TBH it seems so long ago that we did the skills assessment, most of it I was in a state of dread and panic! It was such a difficult, rocky road for us.

So, what are your options? Never, ever give up. Both Karen and ourselves were both told we wouldn't stand a chance of getting visas by 2 different agents. I guess it was 3rd time lucky because we are both in Australia (Karen beat me by a few months LOL).

Dolly


----------



## AnxiousMum (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, at the moment we are going to send my husband's C.V. to someone who deals with I.T. visas. Ptlabs. We will have to go from there I think. We wont give up, just dont like the stories we have read about the problems people have faced trying to get an employer to sponsor them


----------



## anthonyg (Jul 14, 2008)

Karen dont give up we tried for 2 years on skills visas it we got very frustrating and very emotional, Teresa my wife grew up in Adilade but her parents returned to the uk when she was 12 and did not take out australian citizenship, I know how you feel, we were just very luckly, keep trying all. my e-mail is [email protected] the company I work for has some vacancys, and you could pass on your resume to them. Let me have your e-mail and I will sent you the current vacancys and you could contact them direct. HR here is Elicha Reitsma, I will sent you there email address. regards Tony


----------

